# Living in Greece but working for UK company



## nhs84 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi everyone,

My partner and I have just moved to Greece and are looking for help on how to set ourselves up in terms of tax, company, self employed, etc But it is different for each of us but we both have AFM / tax numbers.

1) Me: We live in Greece, but I am working for a UK based company and my role is based in the UK. My manager has simply allowed me to work from home which now happens to be in Greece. The work I do is all for the UK and no services or products or anything is connected to Greece.
My employer pays me into my UK bank account and deducts the tax and National Insurance (Social security/health). From their point of view nothing has changed and HR won't do anything differently.
So if I am living in Greece I need to pay Greek tax. But how do I do this without paying twice? My employer won't fill out any forms so it needs to be something I can do.
Is it possible to pay UK taxes and GR taxes and then claim back from UK once I've proved that I've paid taxes in GR too?

2) Partner: My partner is going to be working as a photographer. The money that he will make will not be too much for the first few years. He will be making about 15000 EUR per year and about 10000 EUR profit.
Now, is there such a thing as a freelancer in Greece? What tax does he need to pay?
What about health insurance? I've heard this is about 500 EUR every 2 months which is a lot when he makes so little.
Or should he setup a business? 
Could he set up a UK company and pay himself a small salary every month?

Thanks for all your help


----------



## Brisargr (May 10, 2014)

Hi

I can only speak about scenario 1 as I was in this situation until recently.

Your HR and finance departments are wrong and you have no choice but to pay Greek tax. If you work for a UK company, but spend more than 183 days in a tax year outside the UK, your company must apply for you to have a tax code of NT and not deduct any tax or NI. You remain on the UK company's pay roll but you must pay income tax to Greece according to their rules.

I suggest you download HMRC guidance notes RDR3 for full explanation and speak to a Greek accountant.

I was on a very good salary but because of these rules I would be paying considerably more tax in Greece made my decision to retire an easy one.

Regards

Brian


----------



## Lynz28 (Sep 16, 2021)

nhs84 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My partner and I have just moved to Greece and are looking for help on how to set ourselves up in terms of tax, company, self employed, etc But it is different for each of us but we both have AFM / tax numbers.
> 
> ...


Hi I know this is many years ago since this was posted, but I was wondering if you knew of any UK based companies who will allow working from Greece. My greek husband and I are moving to Greece and I am wanting to take a job with me via the internet.
Thanks


----------

